# Carbon Fiber Hoods?



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am looking for a carbon fiber hood. Anyone have any ideas on what brands are good for the gtos?


----------



## GTOSargeant (Jan 30, 2007)

*RMR Hood*

Check out http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT1234/GTEXT/GTO+Banshee+Ram+Air+Hood.html It will cost you about 9 bills for the carbon fiber one. I personally like that hood and I think it is the only C.F. one for our car. Don't quote me on that. Also http://www.dominantmotors.com/pages/products/index.html is good too but I don't think they have C.F. I hope this helps


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Here you go;

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2005_Pontiac_GTO_6.0.aspx?cat=26


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i saw that gravana one. i think it is siiiick. i was also thinking a plain one without any intakes would look good


----------



## Wangan_X (Jan 25, 2007)

damn these are cheap$$$


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

im doing a monaro conversion but i ordered that carbon gravana for it siiiick.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

GTOSargeant said:


> Check out http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT1234/GTEXT/GTO+Banshee+Ram+Air+Hood.html It will cost you about 9 bills for the carbon fiber one. I personally like that hood and I think it is the only C.F. one for our car. Don't quote me on that. Also http://www.dominantmotors.com/pages/products/index.html is good too but I don't think they have C.F. I hope this helps


All those pics from dominant motors are from Arrowhead Performance, which is no longer in business. The contact information puts them in AZ, where Arrowhead was. Probably the same guy, with a new business name due to all the bad rep he got before.


----------

